# Very sad-- I may have had a miscarriage last night



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

If I did, I didn't know I was pregnant, but my midwife thinks I miscarried and my heart thinks she is right. I had a very short LP with some pregnancy symptoms before that, then a weird period. Then last night, 11 days into my cycle, I basically hemorrhaged and spent several hours bleeding heavily and passing very large clots. The worst seems to be over, but I am still bleeding and am now so utterly exhausted that I can barely stand to move.

I don't think this has the same emotional ramifications that it would if I were losing a known pregnancy, but I am very sad and frightened. I am TTC, and this is a loss no matter what is happening. It can't be good news, kwim? I do believe in spirit babies, and I think if I lost a baby last night that I will have another chance with it at some point, which brings some comfort.

I'm rambling, and I'm sorry. I know so many of you here have endured such unfathomable heartache, and I know this doesn't rank with that. I just wanted to share my sadness and to ... I don't know-- not be alone with it, I guess.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

a loss is hard no matter how pregnant you were.

take good care of yourself

tara


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry! Yes, that does sound like an early loss.







If you're not already on an iron supplement, I'd suggest one (I'm on floradix), you're probably a bit anemic from blood loss (hence the exhaustion).









Having just been there done that myself this week, I know how awful it feels.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

im sorry for your loss momma.. be gentle with yourself


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm sorry. It always hard to lose a baby, no matter how new the idea of that baby may be. Take care of yourself. Be well. Know that it does matter but is also not the end but a step in the journey.


----------



## matryoska (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your situation. The same thing happenned to me a few weeks ago - i didn't know i was pregnant either. It has been rather more difficult than i thought though and I hope that you can recognise the grief and also not overlook the hormonal changes that your body is going through.

I had never had a miscarriage and had friends who had had up to twelve (one lost a baby in birth) and this experience has in a way helped me to understand and have compassion in quite a painful way - but perhaps this is my highly sensitive nature...

Today, even, I thought about it and wonder if there will ever be a day i don't miss the child that was.

My husband and I are usually quite critical of doctors but the way that we were treated was impeccable throughout and we followed through with some HcG tests to establish whether i may have been pregnant with twins and lost only one - not the case; but may be possible as early pregnancy bleeding and spotting are sometimes an indication of twins???

All the Best.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh, Rachel, I'm really sorry.







Please take good care of yourself - make sure to eat and drink enough to stay well-nourished and well-hydrated.


----------



## Ahimsa (Apr 7, 2004)

I am pretty convinced I had one six months before I got pregnant with Kai. Your experience sounds similar to mine. My period was 5 days late and I started getting exited. Then it started, but it was light and then a few days after it ended I had some heavy bleeding with clots. So, I understand how your feeling.


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

Ack, the grief has hit and it's overwhelming. I also keep feeling wildly hormonal-- okay one second, then flushed and sobbing the next. How long do the hormonal shakeups last? This is so hard.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Don't compare your loss to anyone else's. It's hard no matter what stage you're at. It's all relative. Nobody's pain is more than another's. I lost a baby at 22 weeks, so I know your pain and I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Oh how heartbreaking. Hugs to yo u!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss. Yes, even if you didn't know, it is still heartwrenching.

Since you are TTC you might get yourself some Red Rasberry Leaf tea as it is good for uterine health. You can probably ask your midwife about it.

Get plenty of rest and try and stay hydrated.

We are here for you.


----------

